# "Bow Tie" joiner



## surf6524 (Feb 26, 2006)

A few years ago, I came across a tool that joins wood by cutting a "bow tie" shaped mortise on both sections, then a small plastic "bow tie" was inserted into the mortise for a positive, non-movable joint. I did not recall the name of the tool, or the manufacturer. Anybody with any info please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Check this


http://www.shopping.com/xPO-Milescr...-Cutting-Kit-With-2-Templates-And-10-Patterns


And then this


http://www.newwoodworker.com/rotrinlays.html


And then you could also just google 'router inlay kits'


Hope that helps . . .


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

After reading your post again, - - I'm not sure if that's what you're looking for, - - but hey, - - that's all I got . . .


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

I think you're looking for the machine made by Hoffman, its expensive and for doing a lot (a real lot) of joints, although I see they have cheaper benchtop models now. I'm not sure what you need it for but there is some other hardware for doing similar that doesn't requir a special machine, one is quite similar and looks like a figure 8 and only requires forstner bit.

http://www.hoffmann-usa.com


----------



## surf6524 (Feb 26, 2006)

Tom, Thanks for the reply. The inlay tool was'nt what I was looking for, but thanks for the info, pretty interesting tool. George


----------



## surf6524 (Feb 26, 2006)

Mickeyco, Thanks for the quick reply. That's exactly what I was looking for. George


----------



## skymaster (Oct 23, 2006)

Mickey thanks saved my fingers from all the typing LOL LOL


----------

